# Lost Username



## Nobletucky (Jun 28, 2016)

I have been here for GOD only knows how many years and now it says username and password is no good and when I try to email for new password it says my email isn't recognized. Emailing webmaster is like emailing my dog, neither one will reply.


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

I had the same issue and finally read the entire message and you have to click on the ad at the bottom to get a code you type into the box at the bottom of the add and then click to get your password sent to you e-mail address. 

I was in a hurry and did not really read the entire notice. Hope this helps. Not sure why the password I changed a couple of days ago did not work but such is life on the net. Hope this may have helped.


----------



## Nobletucky (Jun 28, 2016)

biglar said:


> I had the same issue and finally read the entire message and you have to click on the ad at the bottom to get a code you type into the box at the bottom of the add and then click to get your password sent to you e-mail address.
> 
> I was in a hurry and did not really read the entire notice. Hope this helps. Not sure why the password I changed a couple of days ago did not work but such is life on the net. Hope this may have helped.


What message? I never got any message from them.


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

On the page that indicated your password and username could not be validated at the bottom of the page I was on there was an place that I had to put a passcode in order to get them to send a password to my e-mail account. At the bottom of my page there was an ad for progressive insurance and I had to click on the ad and it gave me a code that I typed in the box on the bottom of the ad and I was then sent to a page that indicated that a new password was sent to my e-mail account. You might look to see if at the bottom of the page where it is telling you that your password and username is not valid and see if there is an ad for Progressive Insurance.


----------



## Nobletucky (Jun 28, 2016)

biglar said:


> On the page that indicated your password and username could not be validated at the bottom of the page I was on there was an place that I had to put a passcode in order to get them to send a password to my e-mail account. At the bottom of my page there was an ad for progressive insurance and I had to click on the ad and it gave me a code that I typed in the box on the bottom of the ad and I was then sent to a page that indicated that a new password was sent to my e-mail account. You might look to see if at the bottom of the page where it is telling you that your password and username is not valid and see if there is an ad for Progressive Insurance.


Yes there is and I did that a hundred times using every possible email I could have used and it kept saying wrong email address. Oh well, I'm not on this site much anymore so I guess it really doesn't matter.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Got it back.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

theflowerboxx said:


> Got it back.


Hey David, what did you have to do to get it back? Just in case others are going through the same thing.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey there,
Best thing to do is Sign out of your account. Clear the login info and click "login". Once at that page, click on the forgot password area.


If that is not working for you, check your spam/junk folder, and see if it’s there.

if it’s not there, go to the bottom of the page, and click on the contact us area. This will direct you to the mainline to our manual password reset area. In the subject line write "password reset" and put in the info of your account name, email on the account, and email it needs to be changed to if need be. Someone will be in touch with you shortly about it. one of us will come back and manually restart all of them.


that should sort it out. let us know if you need anything else.


~Shane


----------



## iwrkalot (Jun 25, 2016)

Admin4Tee's said:


> Hey there,
> Best thing to do is Sign out of your account. Clear the login info and click "login". Once at that page, click on the forgot password area.
> 
> 
> ...


I emailed via the contact form about a week ago and never heard back from anyone. My original username is "wrkalot". I tried all of my emails with no luck so I'm guessing it was and old one that is no longer active.


----------



## hmb (Jul 1, 2016)

I had a problem with my password it said it wasn't correct and I am sure it was. So I got a new password and it didn't work I guess now it could have been my user ID but it was correct too. So I had to get a whole new account to get in. Strange but at least I got back in on the board only thing I am new now instead of being here for years.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

iwrkalot said:


> I emailed via the contact form about a week ago and never heard back from anyone. My original username is "wrkalot". I tried all of my emails with no luck so I'm guessing it was and old one that is no longer active.


Hi,

I can swap your email on your wrkalot account to the one that is attached to this account for you, resend the password reset email, then we can merge the two accounts together once you are able to get back onto wrkalot if that is okay with you?

~Sheena


----------



## iwrkalot (Jun 25, 2016)

Admin4Tee's said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can swap your email on your wrkalot account to the one that is attached to this account for you, resend the password reset email, then we can merge the two accounts together once you are able to get back onto wrkalot if that is okay with you?
> 
> ~Sheena


That will work. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent email password reminder. let me know if you received it. 

Lee


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent email password reminder. let me know if you received it. 

Lee


----------



## ep sxm (Jul 7, 2016)

i also make a new account because my old didn't work anymore.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

Admin4Tee's said:


> Sent email password reminder. let me know if you received it.
> 
> Lee


All set. Thanks for your help, Lee!


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

send me a PM with your usernames and your emails (old and new). Once I verify the account I'll switch the emails and send you a password reminder. 

Lee


----------



## ChristineRice (Sep 5, 2016)

Try again dear.  It does work.


----------



## artistoag (Apr 10, 2007)

My God this site is a spaghetti mess of hard to find information. & I pitty the fool if you forgot your password. I was even forced to watch a progressive insurance ad just to get my capcha code word! So many stupid restrictions on password requirements, no wonder it's been months since I've been to this site. 5 tries & it kicks you off!? WTF? I'm old & can't remember all these damn passwords! It's a good thing I've been in the custom apparel & sign business since 1979 & I try not to look for answers on sites that are more complicated than the obamacare website.  Anyone walks in my shop, I teach em anything they want to know from custom Airbrushing to painting signs with a lettering quill.
Sorry folks, don't mean to vent. I'll probably be blocked by some millennial snowflake that got their feelings hurt anyway.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey there

Sorry you had a bit of trouble getting back on site. The password requirements are complex but they don't have to be difficult to remember. Try a phrase instead, like "2Quillornot2Quill?" that will stick better in your head.

As for the 5 times lock out, this is a default security feature. It protects you so your account doesn't get lost to, and subsequently banned as a spammer.

Dayle


----------



## Smacker (Feb 17, 2020)

Had the same problem. Had to register again with new user name and password. Want to try for old account but can't find login page. Old user name* Brian*. New user name *Smacker* Wish I could get back info and posts on old account Same email address on both.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Nobletucky said:


> Emailing webmaster is like emailing my dog, neither one will reply.


now that you have had 4 years to contemplate your inadequate canine, 
i hope you now have an adequate feline to share emails, and life, with


----------



## tooponn (1 mo ago)

I had a problem with my password it said it wasn't correct and I am sure it was. So I got a new password and it didn't work I guess now it could have been my user ID but it was correct too.
hellodear.in

tea tv apk


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tooponn said:


> I had a problem with my password it said it wasn't correct and I am sure it was. So I got a new password and it didn't work I guess now it could have been my user ID but it was correct too.


What was your old user name. I can send you a password reset.


----------

